# I made a thing



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

they appear to like it but worryingly they also like jumping from the top!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow! That is awesome! I have never seen anything like that before. How cool. Hopefully, they stop jumping off. They should be alright if they do. If they get hurt that should stop them. Goats are very smart and good with learning what to do and what not to do. If they keep jumping they are probably having fun and not hurting themselves.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice tree house!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I really like your "thing" quite a lot. Spiral staircase leading to a deck, surrounded by trees. Impressive. Why am I all of a sudden envious of those kids?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's very beautiful - great job!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow that is awesome!!:clever:
We tore out old and built a new platform along with some other new play things this weekend but yours blows mine away. Great job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really neat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really neat.
I would make sure there is no area they can get their hoof in and get caught.


----------

